# DECA talk!



## gangaskan (Sep 3, 2011)

hi guys i'm new here! 


i had a question about my DECA and i hope that someone can help or had a similar experience. 

i really want to get rid of my DECA units, i read the sticky and just wanted to make sure anyone didnt have any issues regarding DVR playback and or on demand. 

my setup: 

i have the newer HD DVR with no showing buttons (not sure the model offhand ) 

i also have a h23-600 as a secondary. i do use directtv2pc as well. 

i'm not a networking novice, however, here is my setup  
cisco 1760 with ADSL module, Cisco 2900XL (100 mbit) and a Netgear WNR for wifi N. 


can i just get rid of my deca and have them all hard wire Ethernet and be fine? i understand that if i have issues that Directv will not support it and if i do i'll revert back to the deca units. 


is this "doable" do i need to know anything important? that deca is an eyesore :lol:


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

gangaskan said:


> hi guys i'm new here!
> 
> i had a question about my DECA and i hope that someone can help or had a similar experience.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the DVR is some variant of the HR24 and it does have an Ethernet port on the back. So yes, if hardwired likely you won't see any difference.

You'll need to reboot the HR24 with the Ethernet cable plugged into it and redo the network settings.

Another option is to procure an H25 (or an H24) from solid signal or perhaps weeknees as those little babies have built in DECA like the HR24 does and run built in DECA without that unsightly mess. Course thats a 100 dollar entry fee.

OR you can add a in line coax barrel connector and a short line off the DECA to the H23 (you'd need a longer Ethernet hose there) to drop the DECA unit down behind things and out of sight.

I'm primarily hardwired Ethernet here but I would wonder why you would drop DECA if it's been working fine for you when there are options for the cosmetics that would allow you to keep it and it's support.

Don "just my 0 * .02 cents worth" Bolton


----------



## gangaskan (Sep 3, 2011)

i am just weighing my options at this moment  if i dont have to have the deca unit itself in the less i have to plug in  i'm all for simplicity. 


could i just set the deca at the splitter as well? i do want to re locate my power injector towards the splitters as it was not previously. i just need to run some electrical and wire a box up for that, as i'm aware that it is kinda finicky about power and power strips.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

gangaskan said:


> i am just weighing my options at this moment


Might help to know what your goal(s) are here first.
I find there are some real pluses to the coax networking [DECA].


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Why do you want to dump the DECA networking? It's the best way to go. Keeps all of the WHDVR streaming from clogging your home network.


----------



## gangaskan (Sep 3, 2011)

veryoldschool said:


> Might help to know what your goal(s) are here first.
> I find there are some real pluses to the coax networking [DECA].


well, my goals is to have the unit simplistic: one wire for coax and one for HDMI from my second receiver. i understand that my HD Dvr has the deca built into the unit. would it be acceptable to just have the unit set at my splitter vs close to the unit itself?

my network is not much of an issue litzdog i think i have that pretty much covered  , however, like i mentioned, i want to keep everything functional.

i also wanted to know if the deca BB adapter is needed? (i have one box that i am supposed to hook up to my switch for something that i'm not fully sure of, but if i have my main receiver on the network does that make any difference?)


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

gangaskan said:


> well, my goals is to have the unit simplistic: one wire for coax and one for HDMI from my second receiver. i understand that my HD Dvr has the deca built into the unit. would it be acceptable to just have the unit set at my splitter vs close to the unit itself?
> 
> my network is not much of an issue litzdog i think i have that pretty much covered  , however, like i mentioned, i want to keep everything functional.
> 
> i also wanted to know if the deca BB adapter is needed? (i have one box that i am supposed to hook up to my switch for something that i'm not fully sure of, but if i have my main receiver on the network does that make any difference?)


"Seems like" your only issue is a white DECA being connected to your H23-600. If you want to extend it with a coax, so it might fit better with your equipment, then that should work fine.
If you want to have internet access along with your home network, then the BB DECA does need to be connected.
With MRV, it seems "better" to keep it on the coax network and keep the streaming traffic off the home network.
Before I moved to DECA, I had cat5 running all over the house.
Since moving to DECA and a wireless BB DECA, only my PCs use cat5. ALL my DirecTV receivers only have the SAT coax, while 2 DVRs do have a white DECA connected, it isn't any different than when they had BBCs there before changing to a SWiM system.


----------



## gangaskan (Sep 3, 2011)

veryoldschool said:


> "Seems like" your only issue is a white DECA being connected to your H23-600. If you want to extend it with a coax, so it might fit better with your equipment, then that should work fine.
> If you want to have internet access along with your home network, then the BB DECA does need to be connected.
> With MRV, it seems "better" to keep it on the coax network and keep the streaming traffic off the home network.
> Before I moved to DECA, I had cat5 running all over the house.
> Since moving to DECA and a wireless BB DECA, only my PCs use cat5. ALL my DirecTV receivers only have the SAT coax, while 2 DVRs do have a white DECA connected, it isn't any different than when they had BBCs there before changing to a SWiM system.


i believe that was the answer i was looking for  thanks! i'll just extend it. so i also need to run a cat5 line from my receiver as well then, correct?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

gangaskan said:


> i believe that was the answer i was looking for  thanks! i'll just extend it. so i also need to run a cat5 line from my receiver as well then, correct?


The white DECAs do need to connect to the receiver's network jack/port.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

litzdog911 said:


> Keeps all of the WHDVR streaming from clogging your home network.


Unless you've got your receivers hooked up via Wi-fi or are using an Ethernet hub (as opposed to a switch), this shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## jd_keefe (Sep 5, 2011)

Sorry to ask a noob question, but just got my WHDVR setup yesterday and also looking to add internet.

HR-24 in the living room with SWIM, D-12 in the basement which is closest to my wireless router. I have the other HD receiver upstairs, but not concerned with that one.

Can I use the D-21 as my coax "tap point" for connection to my wireless router? I'd rather have a hard connection rather than Wireless.

If this will work, what do I order? CSSK?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The D12 has a bandstop filter on it so that would have to be removed.

A Cinema Connection Kit should have been part of your Whole-Home install.


----------



## jd_keefe (Sep 5, 2011)

Unfortunately, I didn't know that should have been included... I'll search around for removing the bandstop filter, but any linkage would be appreciated! I'd go wireless, but I'm still on an old Linksys Wrt54G, and bandwidth gets sucked up fairly easily. Looking to upgrade to a WNDR soon.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jd_keefe said:


> Unfortunately, I didn't know that should have been included... I'll search around for removing the bandstop filter, but any linkage would be appreciated! I'd go wireless, but I'm still on an old Linksys Wrt54G, and bandwidth gets sucked up fairly easily. Looking to upgrade to a WNDR soon.


You need to keep the bandstop filter connected to the D12.
You can look for the wireless Cinema Connection Kit [self install] and use it before the D12/BSF, for your wireless connection.


----------



## jd_keefe (Sep 5, 2011)

"veryoldschool" said:


> You need to keep the bandstop filter connected to the D12.
> You can look for the wireless Cinema Connection Kit [self install] and use it before the D12/BSF, for your wireless connection.


Thanks! So I understand.. I can order the DCCK and run the coax that now goes to the D-12 into the DCCK and then run another coax out of the DCCK into the D-12? Obviously with an Ethernet cable connected from my router. Sorry for the question, just want to make sure I unnderstand.

Thanks!!


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

harsh said:


> The D12 has a bandstop filter on it so that would have to be removed.
> 
> A Cinema Connection Kit should have been part of your Whole-Home install.


No, the D12 still needs the DECA BSF on its coax input to prevent the DECA signal's interference with its reception of the satellite SWiM signal.

You need to split the coax run to the D12 at some point upstream from the DECA BSF with a 2 x 1 green label SWiM splitter and run one output line to one end of the D12's BSF.

And the other line to the CCK.

DECA BSFs may be found at places like satpro

http://www.satpro.tv/bsf.aspx or on Ebay.

As can green label SWiM splitters.

http://www.satpro.tv/directv2-waywidebandforswm.aspx


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jd_keefe said:


> Thanks! So I understand.. I can order the DCCK and run the coax that now goes to the D-12 into the DCCK and then run another coax out of the DCCK into the D-12? Obviously with an Ethernet cable connected from my router. Sorry for the question, just want to make sure I unnderstand.
> 
> Thanks!!


This is what I was suggesting, while it doesn't show the BSF, or the D-12:










You can use the ethernet port or the wireless function.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> No, the D12 still needs the DECA BSF on its coax input to prevent the DECA signal's interference with its reception of the satellite SWiM signal.
> 
> You need to split the coax run to the D12 at some point upstream from the DECA BSF with a 2 x 1 green label SWiM splitter and run one output line to one end of the D12's BSF.
> 
> ...


We/you need to be careful which one of these you select:









The one on the left requires the splitter, while the one on the right doesn't, and if you get it from DirecTV is about a 1/3 the price.


----------



## jd_keefe (Sep 5, 2011)

"veryoldschool" said:


> We/you need to be careful which one of these you select:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!

You are right.. The wireless kit is 1/4 the price before shipping... So between the wireless cinema kit and the D-12 is where the BSF goes correct?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jd_keefe said:


> Thanks!
> 
> You are right.. The wireless kit is 1/4 the price before shipping... So between the wireless cinema kit and the D-12 is where the BSF goes correct?


Yes so it blocks the DECA signal from reaching the receiver.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

veryoldschool said:


> Yes so it blocks the DECA signal from reaching the receiver.


Does the CCK not block the signal by itself?


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

harsh said:


> Does the CCK not block the signal by itself?


If it did, my HR24-500 would not be on the network.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

harsh said:


> Does the CCK not block the signal by itself?


No, the W-DCCK does not block the DECA signal. Otherwise its pass-thru hookup option which allows it to be placed inline at any convenient point on the coax network would not be possible.


----------



## jd_keefe (Sep 5, 2011)

FYI, got my gear and was setup in 10 minutes!!

Thanks to all for walking me through this. The TV Apps are pretty cool, but controlling through my iPad and the VOD are truly awesome.

Thanks again!


----------



## Mobiltv (Sep 17, 2011)

First I like to thank you guys for this site has answer many questions.
now this is my first look at whole home Directv, and the set up is two H24 next to each other but providing to two different tvs (bedroom, livingroom).
no wired internet, wireless from cell card.
Can I get a router and plug the two receivers, then call an activate the whole home service? even if the router will not be connected to the internet.
no worried about ppv or VOD.
this is a 34ft trailer and my dish is a mobile system SL5 multiswitch. so deca seems out of the question unless I think about more equipment.
it look like this thread was going somewhat on alternate set ups.
thanks for your comments in advance.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Mobiltv said:


> First I like to thank you guys for this site has answer many questions.
> now this is my first look at whole home Directv, and the set up is two H24 next to each other but providing to two different tvs (bedroom, livingroom).
> no wired internet, wireless from cell card.
> Can I get a router and plug the two receivers, then call an activate the whole home service? even if the router will not be connected to the internet.
> ...


Two HD Receivers can't do anything with Whole Home DVR service. One of them must be HDDVR.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> Two HD Receivers can't do anything with Whole Home DVR service. One of them must be HDDVR.


And if that condition were met, you could just connect them with a CAT-5 cable, no router needed.


----------



## Mobiltv (Sep 17, 2011)

Bob so am I correct then that my 2 HDDVR set up will work even with out the internet?
Thanks


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Yes, if you replace at least one of the H24s with a HD DVR (unless you meant to say H*R*24). They try to obtain an IP address via DHCP, but if that fails they will self-assign default values and will see each other). This will also work over coax via DECA networking if you have a SWM system.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Mobiltv said:


> Bob so am I correct then that my 2 HDDVR set up will work even with out the internet?
> Thanks


"H24" = HD Receiver
"HR24" = HD DVR

What do you have?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> "H24" = HD Receiver
> "HR24" = HD DVR
> 
> What do you have?


a black one :lol:


----------



## Mobiltv (Sep 17, 2011)

HR24
thanks Bob for your answer and see through the details


----------



## jd_keefe (Sep 5, 2011)

Back again... While I was enjoying the internet, I didn't realize I killed my WH-DVR. I setup up the DCCK and had the BSF between the DCCK and the D-12. I then had it hard wired into my wireless router. Wife went to watch shows upstairs, and no playlist.
Checked the DCCK and sure enough the coax link is down. I couldn't get this config to work. It appears as though you can do coax or Ethernet, but not both. I have it back up and running, but it's now wireless to the Internet. Not my ideal config as I'd rather have it hard wired.

Any thoughts?


----------

